# Mit welchem Celeb würdet ihr gerne...



## Apus72 (25 Apr. 2014)

Wenn ihr euch einen weiblichen und einen männlichen Promi aussuchen dürftet, mit dem ihr einen Abend verbringen könntet (also jeweils einen Abend), wer wäre das ?

Die Regeln sind, dass auf jeden Fall beide Geschlechter genannt werden müssen, und es darf nicht um Sex gehen... also reine Sympathie :thumbup:


Ich fang dann mal an :

Kaley Couco und James May


----------



## Death Row (25 Apr. 2014)

Kein Sex und neben einem weiblichen auch einen männlichen Promi nennen? Ohne mich.


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Apr. 2014)

*Rachael Taylor* - mit der kann man glaub ich einen richtig spaßigen Abend verbringen (bei allen anderen würde ich nur an Sex denken  )

*Quentin Tarantino* - Lustiger Kerl, mit dem mann ... siehe oben


----------



## Apus72 (25 Apr. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Kein Sex und neben einem weiblichen auch einen männlichen Promi nennen? Ohne mich.



Also homophob und dauergeil ?


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Apr. 2014)

*Vanessa Hudgens* - War ja klar 

*Charlie Sheen* - Wird ne geile Sauftour


----------



## Celebbo (25 Apr. 2014)

Männer: Steve Harris

Frauen: Sarah Wagenknecht


----------



## thotti (25 Apr. 2014)

Anette Frier lache halt gerne und Axel Stein für Diät Tipps.


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2014)

Ein Abend mit Jürgen Vogel und die Nacht mit Franzi van Almsick


----------



## redfive (26 Apr. 2014)

Kylie, wer sonst!

Robbie Naish, der wohl coolste Typ wo gibt!


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Apr. 2014)

Würde gern mal mit Peter Scholl-Latour über Politik usw. reden.

Bei den Damen wäre es Frauke Petry.

Bin halt politisch sehr interessiert!


----------



## FCB_Cena (26 Apr. 2014)

Kathrin Bauerfeind und Kevin Spacey


----------



## MetalFan (5 Aug. 2014)

So, darüber musste ich mir länger Gedanken machen... 

*Arnold Schwarzenegger* 
Seit meiner Kindheit schon eine inspirierende Person. Gesprächsstoff (Sport, Politik, Film) sollte es genug geben. 
Gegen eine Session im Fitnessstudio hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden.

Charlie Sheen wäre auch reizvoll, aber den Abend würde ich wohl nicht überleben. 

Soweit der einfache Teil, bei den Mädels war's (aufgrund der Einschränkung) schon deutlich schwieriger.  

*Alissa White-Gluz*
Finde ich optisch auch reizvoll ..., aber mit ihr kann man sicher mal gut ab:rock:en!


----------



## Okocha9 (9 Sep. 2014)

Andrea Sawatzki - meine "erste" hatte auch rote Haare...


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Mila Kunis und Helmut Kohl


----------



## Walt (25 Okt. 2014)

Nadine Menz:


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Okt. 2014)

Marlene Lufen.


----------



## congo64 (26 Okt. 2014)

Nazan Eckes, um sie besser kennen zu lernen
und
Wolfgang Niedecken oder Campino ( oder beide ) - sind Typen , Ansichten klasse, Musik cool


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## 5799stefan (13 Dez. 2014)

Ella Endlich und Otto Walkes :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Jeaniholic (5 Jan. 2015)

Sonya Kraus - mit der kann man ja auch Männersachen machen wie Renovieren und Handwerken etc. Trinkt vielleicht auch gerne mal ein Bier?

Larry Page, um sich mal ideenmäßig auszutauschen...


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Emma Watson - Die perfekte Freundin <3

Johnny Depp - Wenn er nur halb so verrückt wie in seinen Filmen ist, dann kann es nur lustig werden


----------



## Stoney (25 Jan. 2015)

Sylvie Meis


----------



## Nylonalex786 (30 Sep. 2021)

Etwas seltsam wirkende Kombi, aber: 

Frauen: Sahra Wagenknecht
Männer: Rainer Calmund

Das wären auf jeden Fall sehr interessante Gespräche an dem Abend…


----------



## winters3107 (28 Apr. 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Berger
Julia Klöckner


----------

